# PT 100 Simulator



## piffpaff (3 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gerät das wir früher als PT 100 Simulator bezeichnet haben. Ich weiß nicht ob das teil wirklich so heißt. Ich möchte hiermit mA simulieren.

Ich kenne dieses Teil als kleines Kästchen mit einem Poti zu einstellen. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich so etwas her bekomme????

Hab schon bei diversen E-Shop`s gesucht, bin aber leider nicht fündig geworden.

Danke !!!


----------



## dante (3 Juli 2008)

hi mit BORIS kann man sowas doch einfach machen  
kann man bei http://www.kahlert.com/web/home.php runterladen


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juli 2008)

suche er nach Kalibrator oder Kalibrierungsgeräten ... für Spannung und Strom z.b. das Fluke 715


----------



## piffpaff (3 Juli 2008)

Es soll ein Gerät sein, mit dem ich 4-20 mA Simulieren kann. Es sollte möglichst billig sein. Ich hab gerade irgendwas von 400 € gelesen, dass kann ja wohl nicht sein.

Mit dem Link kann ich irgendwie nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juli 2008)

piffpaff schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade irgendwas von 400 € gelesen, dass kann ja wohl nicht sein.



tja, drunter wird schwer, da hilft nur selber basteln

z.B.: einen Messumformer Pt100 auf 4...20mA und ein Potentiometer ... Gesamtkosten ca. 230 Taler


----------



## Pizza (4 Juli 2008)

hi piffpaff

schau mal hier, 
meinst du sowas
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16214

Gruss

Pizza


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Juli 2008)

Ich verwende zu solch einem Zweck Analogwertgeber von BTR.

http://www.btr-netcom.com/index.php?scriptlet=Products/Overview&id=111&addNavID=752721.26644


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Falcon4 (4 Juli 2008)

Was soll den mit dem Gerät gemacht werden? Klar Simulationeines Normsignal ja das ist klar. Aber was soll Kalibriert/eingemessen werden? Je nach dem welchen Zweck(Herstellungsprozeß oder garantierte Produkteigenschaften) und Genauigkeit die Messstelle hat sollte/muss es doch ein "teurer" Kalibrator/Normsignalgeber sein!


----------



## Alzi (24 Juli 2009)

*PT100 Simulator fernsteuerbar gesucht*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem PT100 Simulator den man per Software fernsteuern kann. Am Besten noch mit mehreren Kanälen.
Weiss evtl. jemand ob es sowas gibt und wo mann es bekommt. Preis ist eher zweitrangig.
Dank schon mal


----------

